# ms 3.57 worth it



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

I am getting ready to purchase my new megasquirt but am not sure if it is worth it for me to go with the 3.57 board ms2 or 3.0 board ms2 or ms1
engine 1.8t aeb that will run extra code and 4bip to drive factory 3 pin coils
is the ms2 worth it?
what is the best gauge of wire to use for jumpers from r26 to bip. 
on the 3.57 boards db15 as the manual says the current traces need to be strenthened to be used, where can I find the function of the extra db15?


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: ms 3.57 worth it (toplessvw)*

so after some more reading the db15 on the 3.57 board is like the proto area and each pin on the db 15 goes to a corisponding pad on the board, but what is the point of this if the traces used are undersized for the msextra code modifications.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: ms 3.57 worth it (toplessvw)*

They're only undersized for use as connection for a coil driver. I have a bunch of I/O running through the pins on my DB15 for launch control, shift light output, etc.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: ms 3.57 worth it (need_a_VR6)*

so to use db15 for coil drivers you would just cut and solder wire from bip directly to db15? 
what wire size do the coil driver circuts need?


----------



## radics1 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: ms 3.57 worth it (toplessvw)*

I use MS2 V3 for my AEB,works well after some troubleshooting.I think next time i will use MS1,it seems to be a better choice,MS2 looks a bit limited with extra funktions...


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: ms 3.57 worth it (toplessvw)*

There are a few ways to do it:
1) Wire from the BIP to the Pad and add a piece of resistor lead or wire from the pad to the pin
2) Wire from the BIP to two pads and then use two external pins
3) Wire directly to the bottom of the DB15
Usually I mount BIP's to the top of the case so 1/2 is easier. 
I use 18g for the BIP wiring.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: ms 3.57 worth it (need_a_VR6)*

so it is cheaper to buy the ms2 processor at the same time as your kit rather then buying it later as a upgrade. is ms2 worth the extra cost?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: ms 3.57 worth it (toplessvw)*

Saves on shipping. I haven't been using MS2-E on anything lately just because I'm more familiar with MS1-E and can diagnose problems quicker. Though the MS2-E code gets more and more stable every day. If you're thinking about it, just get the kit with both, you'll save on shipping of a $20 processor.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: ms 3.57 worth it (need_a_VR6)*

I think I will go with the efi4tuning.com adaptor board and harness, by by db37 hello clean solution


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: ms 3.57 worth it (toplessvw)*

That's a pretty neat setup. Where do the heatsinks for the BIP's go with that board though?


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: ms 3.57 worth it (need_a_VR6)*

not sure, I was going to email them today, I think you could us a piece of aluminum angle stock to the vb's and then to the top of the case


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: ms 3.57 worth it (toplessvw)*

That would get interesting as you wouldn't be able to open the case until it's unbolted.. could always mount them to the case and wire in instead of direct to the board I guess.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: ms 3.57 worth it (need_a_VR6)*

I have always hated the db37 connector, I know it is cheap but I would of loved them to us a amp style connector such as the microsquirt


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: ms 3.57 worth it (toplessvw)*

well I bought the 3.57 msII , I figured I have soldered up enough ms boards in my day that it was not worth my time to do another, I still think I will remove the db37 though for the other connector


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: ms 3.57 worth it (toplessvw)*

One of the reasons I used a 3.57 in my personal install, I've had enough 'practice'


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: ms 3.57 worth it (need_a_VR6)*

I do not have the board in my hands yet and could not find anything on my friend google, when you are running the jumpers from r26, r29,r27 ,js11 for ignition do you wire to the pad or are there other places you can run the jumpers off


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: ms 3.57 worth it (toplessvw)*

MS2/3.57 should be this:








From: http://www.msextra.com/ms2extr...out35


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2008)

This article (intended for a 36-1 wheel, so not all of the settings copy over) gives an alternate location for picking up the spark output signals:
http://www.diyautotune.com/tec...w.htm
Sometimes this point can be easier to solder to.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so if I am reading this right you recommend jumpering to the ecu socket at U7,U8,U9, and at JS10 to run 4 bip for the 3 wire AEB coils?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: (toplessvw)*

Correct.


----------

